# White Russian - my Nubian herd sire buckling!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thought you all might like to see updated pics of Rush - he is growing and thriving so well. I think that he is not going to be able to come to work with me much longer - he HATES leaving the barn now ... so I am going to try tomorrow to hang a bottle and see how he does staying home for the whole day.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw! i'm sure he will make a very handsome buck! WHOO! what a looker he'll be!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG hes sooooo cute!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow he is so pretty. I had a little nubian/nigerian mix born the other day and its making me want a fullblooded nubian doe bad. lol But I say he will make a awesome herdsire, he is gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very nice... :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------

